# TIPS



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Do we tip because it's customary?

Do we tip because they did their job or because they did an excellent job?

Do we tip at a percent? So if the fare was $5 we would tip $1 for 20% or .50 for 10% or .75 for 15%?

Do we not tip if the driver went the wrong path, made the wrong turn?

I'm curious as to what your thoughts are.

Do we tip because every other service industry save retail, gets tips?


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

You tip in relation to how much effort the person performing the service does beyond the normal parameters, getting tips is a motivation for the worker to provide the best service possible to receive the most tip money.


----------



## m1a1mg (Oct 22, 2015)

So I pay the driver to take me from point a to b. If they do their job, I'm supposed to tip them?

The list of people who expect tips in this country is laughable.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

m1a1mg said:


> So I pay the driver to take me from point a to b. If they do their job, I'm supposed to tip them?


No. The question about tipping is: should a smelly driver with a bad attitude and a filthy car get the same consideration, gratitude and compensation as the driver who washes his car, vacuums it, puts on nice clothes and engages his/her riders in pleasant conversation?

If all you want is point A to B and no tipping, then you must be perfectly willing to accept the scumbag driver with no complaints because eventually that will be the only drivers remaining. If you don't want to tip, don't expect the extras. And we haven't even begun to cover the extra things beyond A to B that Uber drivers deal with.



Ringo said:


> You tip in relation to how much effort the person performing the service does beyond the normal parameters, getting tips is a motivation for the worker to provide the best service possible to receive the most tip money.


Amen!


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

I work in sales and have been offered tips. It's not often but I respectfully refuse them. 

My monthly bonus is tip enough.


----------

